# PSE X-Force????????



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I am possibly going to upgrade my bow this year. I was wondering if anybody has shot this bow yet? I need to find the time to go shoot about 6 different bows (obviously I know you need to do that before buying), but was just curious if there are any reviews from you guys first.

Another question, would you scrafice a little noise and vibration for 348fps? To me a fast bow would be a little more useful than a quieter one. What do you think? If you get time, check out their website.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

Adam,

I have not spent a lot of time shooting the X-Force yet but it isn't as noisy and doesn't kick as much as one would expect. It is, however, very fast. About twenty fps faster than most of the top line bows. It does have a six-inch brace height so that makes your grip and shooting form very critical. There's always a price to pay for speed. From what I've read it is getting very good reviews considering it's a speed burner. It's definitely worth a look.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I went and shot this bow at the Outdoorsman today. I was not too impressed with it. It was quick, defenitely a fast bow, but it just didn't feel all that great. I thought it was loud as well. But I was shooting it in a pretty small room at a target about 5 yards away. Another thing, every time I shot it the string would snap against my forearm. Is that the bow, or something I am doing wrong?

Went to Scheels and shot the Gaurdian, Vulcan, and Drenaline later on. I liked the Drenaline the best. I still don't know what to go with. Any other suggestions???

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

The short brace height of six inches is why the string was hitting your arm. A short brace height is the price you pay for a longer power stroke and more arrow speed. It also means the arrow is on the string and rest for a longer period of time and that makes your grip and form that much more critical.

On another point, I set up a Drenalin, a Vectrix and a Guardian with drop-away arrow rests, string loops, peeps and string silencers. All were set at exactly 68 lbs. at 30" draw. I shot the same arrow through a chronograph with all three bows, three arrows each. Top to bottom there was only 3 fps difference. So, I wouldn't consider arrow speed as an indicator of which of those three bows to buy. Choose the one that feels the best in your hand and at the shot. Good luck


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Curt, thanks for the info.

Adam


----------

